# Ahhhhh, nice buoys on Foote Dam.



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Over here for sure. West side should be soon


What's a good river to hit on the West side? I don't know those rivers.


----------



## water_of_light (Aug 13, 2014)

cowboy48098 said:


> Yeah I don't get why they don't want people fishing up there. Plus they have no signs that say No Fishing. I use to throw a Hot N Tot up there and within 2-3 casts you would have a fish. Plenty of 15lbs Steelhead.


Because it's cheating. And they shouldn't need signs if the regulation is posted in the fishing guide, which it is.


----------



## slickdragger (Aug 5, 2014)

cowboy48098 said:


> Yeah I don't get why they don't want people fishing up there. Plus they have no signs that say No Fishing. I use to throw a Hot N Tot up there and within 2-3 casts you would have a fish. Plenty of 15lbs Steelhead.


I hope this is a joke if not we have plenty of people like you that can't follow the regs so just stay home they got it covered


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

monkman said:


> Here's the buoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Head Shot (Aug 24, 2015)

*Hello
Im not familiar with all the rules and the real reasons for the bouys etc at the dam but curious qestion.
Are the bouys put at that location due to the water running down beyond the dam and they want no one fishing behind them to prevent a fisherman from being swept down river ?
Or is there another reason ?
Sorry not familiar with the locale and its rules.
Head Shot
*


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is the law from the fishing guide. I believe 175 feet includes the entire coffer but I haven't been there in quite a few years.

"Au Sable R. from Foote Dam (including the apron) to 175’ downstream from the dam closed to fishing all year."


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

water_of_light said:


> Because it's cheating. And they shouldn't need signs if the regulation is posted in the fishing guide, which it is.


Not everybody has the time to read thru all the regulations like you. Most people like myself only read that for size limits and how many of the fish you can keep.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

slickdragger said:


> I hope this is a joke if not we have plenty of people like you that can't follow the regs so just stay home they got it covered


I have my fishing license and I will be fishing the Ausable this fall and Winter. See you there.


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

slickdragger said:


> I hope this is a joke if not we have plenty of people like you that can't follow the regs so just stay home they got it covered


I guess 175ft is about where the waterfall is. Sure don't look like 175ft.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

cowboy48098 said:


> Not everybody has the time to read thru all the regulations like you. Most people like myself only read that for size limits and how many of the fish you can keep.


Ok... I have to ask... You can't be serious right?


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

troutguy26 said:


> Ok... I have to ask... You can't be serious right?


No I'm not! I'm just trying to gain knowledge on when, where and what to use for Steelhead on here just like everybody else. I don't know everything in the rule book, but if something might be questionable such as places that are no fishing areas that I didn't know about then I would like to know. At this point I now know a couple places that are off limits due to everybodys knowledge. I thank you all for your feedback


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

It is the responsibility of everyone to read the rule book before you even THINK about going fishing. Different bodies of water have different rules. " I didn't know that was illegal " does not save you from getting a very expensive ticket.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess they really don't want anyone to fish there. Can't say that I really blame them too many people took their chances guys used to wade out on the east wall, including myself. When the siren blew we got out of there and fast. I think that now people are more willing to ignore things and take greater chances. There was a few people who lost their lives there in the 1960's and 1970's. Also consider that the fishermen were stacked in there pretty thick many more than there is today.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Head Shot said:


> *Hello
> Im not familiar with all the rules and the real reasons for the bouys etc at the dam but curious qestion.
> Are the bouys put at that location due to the water running down beyond the dam and they want no one fishing behind them to prevent a fisherman from being swept down river ?
> Or is there another reason ?
> ...


I believe the FERC (Federal Energy Regulatory Commision) mandated the bouys be installed, for safety reasons.


----------

